# problema con circuito de audio



## leop4 (Mar 27, 2010)

hola a todos, bue ayer justamente me decidi a copiar un circuito de  audio de una revista de electronica y me di cuenta que lleva como  transistor un 2SC631A y no lo consigo por ningun lado, se que es NPN y  que el equivalente es el BC546, 547, 548, 549
pero no se como es el patillaje en el circuito osea cual es C,B,E si  alguno me puediera ayudar se los agradeceria mucho ya que es para la  escuela. otra cosa que tampoco se donde va es el cable que dice SP que  deve ser speaker pero no entiendo porque va hay si es un simple sircuito  de graves y agudos con entrada y salida, tampoco se si se alimenta con  fuente simetrica o simple, lo unico que se es que es con 12V.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 27, 2010)

para los transistores existe www.datasheetcatalog.com


----------



## Nimer (Mar 27, 2010)

Comprá el transistor que vayas a usar y buscás el datasheet como dijo Pablofunes90. Ahora, no me quedó claro si es que no sabés identificar cuál es la base, el colector y el emisor en el circuito.. Es eso?


Por las dudas:







Este es un NPN.

En el transistor que vayas a elegir, podés encontrar los pines en otro orden. Por eso tenés que revisar el datasheet de LA MARCA QUE HAYAS COMPRADO. Ya que también se presentan los casos de que tengan distinto patillaje para los mismos transistores. Sino, a probarlo con el multímetro.

Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Mar 27, 2010)

HAAA  muchas gracias @Nimer si se cuel es la base el emisor, base y el collector tuve 2 años de curso en reparacion de tv y monitores y estoy en el foro hace 3 años pero como estube un tiempo sin hacer nada electronico ni practicando le perdi la mano pero ya volvi a retomar la electronica jaja, el tema es el siguiente. yo como no encuentro el transistor que corresponde quiero ponerle otro pero que pasa hay buenos y malos yo queria saber cual me combiene mas, o si todos los NPN ya sean BC o 2SC es lo mismo  nada mas, yo de transistores se bastante pero cuando hay que suplantar ajaj me mareo. dejo algunos 
[SIZE=-1] 2SC1173
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]2SC1213
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] 2SC1307
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]2SC145[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]2SC1008[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]BC517
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]BC538
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]BC550C[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## Nimer (Mar 27, 2010)

Lo que tenés que hacer es mirar el datasheet del transistor original del circuito, y comparar con el que tenga iguales características o mejores para así reemplazar.. No queda otra que ponerse a compararlos.
Te ayudaría a encontrar uno que sirva, pero no tengo el Acrobat para abrir los PDF.

Saludos!


----------



## leop4 (Mar 28, 2010)

ese es justamente el problema lo busco y tengo un 20% de resultados osea nada. si no encuentro el datasheet menos el transistor, lo busque como loco pero es tan viejo que ni en la red esta.
el unico que se acerco fue este pero no entiendo nada jajaja.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/90/90713_1.pdf


----------



## Cacho (Mar 28, 2010)

Buscá bien, que hay datasheets de este transistor dando vueltas, y más todavía, están las listas de reemplazos.

El más frecuente es el BC549. Resumiendo, es un NPN de uso general y bajo ruido, y para esa aplicación podés reemplazarlo por cualquiera de los de la familia BC54X que va a servir. Ojo de no pasarte con la tensión y cocinarlo.

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Mar 28, 2010)

jaja gracias cacho gracias a todos por ayudarme cuando lo termine se los  muestro de paso dejo el pcb y el diagrama para que vean si tiene algun  error, otra cosa cuando hago el pcb automatico el programa me pone un  transistor mas viejo como puedo hacer para modificar esto?, es una pava  lo se porque me fijo en los componentes y se cual es B, C, E. pero  cuando son 10 transistores se  complica jej.


----------

